# Emt Suspended After Bragging About Terrorising A Black Child With A Needle



## Mooney72 (Dec 19, 2018)

*Repugnant!’: Virginia council unleashes fury on EMT who bragged about ‘terrorizing’ a black child with a needle*







NOOR AL-SIBAI
18 DEC 2018 AT 18:15 ET 







Patrick County Board of Supervisors Chairman Lock Boyce (left) shouts at alt-right EMT Alex McNabb (right). Images via screengrab.
DON'T MISS STORIES. FOLLOW RAW STORY!



Members of a Virginia county council got into it with an EMT who bragged about “terrorizing” a black child with a needle on his neo-Nazi podcast.


Roanoke’s WSLS reported that Patrick County Council members grilled EMT Alex McNabb, a co-host of the Daily Shoah podcast (“shoah” is the Hebrew term for “holocaust”) after residents became fearful.


Council Chairman Lock Boyce got into a shouting match with McNabb over a story told on the podcast in which the EMT (who went by the pseudonym “Dr. Narcan”) purposefully stabbed a black child with a needle.


“Dr. Narcan enjoyed great, immense satisfaction as he terrorized this youngster with a needle,” the podcast narration reported, “and stabbed him thusly in the arm with a large-gauge IV catheter.”


“Did you say that?” Boyce asked McNabb, raising his voice. “Did you make that up, do you think that’s funny?”


“I think it’s funny,” the EMT responded, later adding that his “audience” agreed.


The chairman told McNabb that “to even have a thought like that is repugnant.”


“You are talking about torturing children who are in your care,” Boyce said.


WSLS reported that McNabb claimed “Dr. Narcan” is a character and the scenes he illustrated were satirical. He went on to characterize the backlash against his involvement in the neo-Nazi podcast as a free speech issue.


“This is about free speech,” the now-suspended EMT said, “which is under assault in this country.”


McNabb was outed as a Daily Shoah co-host earlier in December by The Huffington Post, and told the website for the report that he is not a racist and doesn’t discriminate against patients based on race.


WSLS noted, however, that “Dr. Narcan” referred to black patients as “gorillas” and used racial slurs to describe them and in 2016 joked about a primarily-black apartment complex that he frequented at work.


“The complex is noted for large groups of people from all over Africa and West Africa — funny how they self-segregate,” McNabb said on the podcast. “It’s jokingly referred to as ‘Ebola Alley’ by the crew that regularly works there — so many sick people coming in and out of there.”


You can watch the testy Patrick County Council exchange with McNabb below:


----------



## Mooney72 (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 19, 2018)

Um...  I hope that's suspended while the investigation continues for his eventual firing???


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 19, 2018)

Chairman was hot!
Freedom of speech is not freedom from consequences. I hope he loses everything.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 19, 2018)

Lock him up!!!


----------



## sweetvi (Dec 19, 2018)

Isnt anyone scared? Like I'm nervous for this world. We have people like that walking around. Guys....


----------



## Mooney72 (Dec 19, 2018)

sweetvi said:


> Isnt anyone scared? Like I'm nervous for this world. We have people like that walking around. Guys....



It's been the stated goal of the hard right wingers to infiltrate police departments, hospitals, the military and everywhere else they can get people. Yes, it is very scary indeed.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 19, 2018)

I consider people like that to have less than zero IQ so I am personally unaffected/not offended by their idiocy.

HOWEVER, they need to PAY with their jobs, livelihood, reputation etc., when it comes to this mess.  They need to start paying HUGE FINES, doing community service, and spend some time in JAIL.

I will just never understand how these savage people, who have globally destroyed so much, who have caused so much bloodshed can even pretend to be righteous and superior.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 19, 2018)

And they have BEEN filtrated control positions as this whole country was founded by this ideology even if they used liberal language to hide it.  

This is nothing new at all.  It is just that what used to be covert is now overt so that these idiots feel more empowered to come out their closets.


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 19, 2018)

He looks physically deformed- besides the awful earlobe stretching his head is oversized, he has this bug eyed look and he has tiny hands which may add to his obvious Low IQ situation.


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 20, 2018)

Disgusting. And this isn't an isolated incident either. These people are everywhere, in every facet of society. Stay vigilant, y'all.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Dec 20, 2018)

Lord!  
 And here in GA (Atlanta) a worker for the GBI is under investigation for a Smiling Picture he took with the dismembered head of a body he was processing.​
The Tech was YT, no surprises that the head was of a Blk man.  

https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law...-dismembered-man-head/CBBhOl7K9w5X2BeDdnxaRL/​


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 21, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Um...  I hope that's suspended while the investigation continues for his eventual firing???


Exactly! He has the right to free speech but if he can’t leave his views at home when he works he needs a new job.


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 21, 2018)

Ivonnovi said:


> Lord!
> And here in GA (Atlanta) a worker for the GBI is under investigation for a Smiling Picture he took with the dismembered head of a body he was processing.​
> The Tech was YT, no surprises that the head was of a Blk man.
> 
> https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law...-dismembered-man-head/CBBhOl7K9w5X2BeDdnxaRL/​


OMG!!!!! What is wrong with people??? The neighbor, wth?????


----------



## Petal26 (Dec 21, 2018)

My God.  That man is a monster.  He needs to be put down.


----------



## nyeredzi (Dec 22, 2018)

The Op-ed was posted in The Washington Post about how this guy needs to lose his job. And y'all would not believe comments in there defending him. Not saying it was most, but that anyone could fix their mouths to defend this vile piece of trash. Of course i had to remember, there are people like him all over  and even more people who love someone like him, have someone like him as a member of their family.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm not impressed with this. I wouldn't be surprised if they high five each other after this show they put on pretend arguing.

I am glad old dude is fired though. I hope he doesn't get it back on some "free speech" foolishness.


----------



## Dposh167 (Dec 22, 2018)

that old white man got in dat [email protected]@


----------



## pear (Dec 22, 2018)

So many things came to mind as I watched that video . 

This dude displays a powerful and dangerous combination of racism and arrogance with a sense of entitlement and lack of remorse. Nobody is going to change this man or make him feel bad about his actions. People like this feed off of other people’s reactions to their behavior....he loved the attention and kept plugging his radio show. The Chairman was wasting his time on this piece of human waste.

I was waiting for dude to bring up 45 and of course he did . I am shocked that he is a Trump supporter .


----------



## Chocolate_Silk (Dec 27, 2018)

This is horrible, but they have always been evil. I don't expect anything other than that from them.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jan 1, 2019)

Dposh167 said:


> that old white man got in dat [email protected]@



Yep, but they still don’t listen. They just need to be put down.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 8, 2019)

I liked that the Chairman was White. A display that all hope is not lost for all 2520s. It helps that the Chairman was old too, as there is this damaging narrative that old White people leave a legacy of racism. Sometimes, the next gen goes digging and find their “identity” in WS.


----------

